# Perdido bay vs mobile bay



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Is it easier to find fish in perdido due to being smaller? I cant go all over the bay..just have a 20hp j/boat and know nothing about saltwater. Would want to stay in Bama water(licence).


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Next to ICW just north of Ono on the westward side, forget the marker #, there is a marked off rubble area, about 10 ft deep. Ala. waters, it's a starting place for ya!


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Is that where the ICW enters wolf bay?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Its straight south of the entrance to Palmetto Creek. There are some inshore reefs in Mobile Bay too, if my memory serves me right 2-3 are on the eastern shore.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Is perdido clearer than mobile?


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

scott44 said:


> Is perdido clearer than mobile?


No, bout the same. 

I've only fished from shore, but I've had way better luck in Mobile than Perdido.


----------

